# Digital Camera repair Tokyo



## Kei-san

Hello everybody,

Does anyone knows a place in Tokyo which can repair a broken Nikon camera?

Thank you!


----------



## larabell

I assume you've tried the obvious: plug "nikon repair tokyo" into a web search...


----------



## Kei-san

Yes, kinda useful advices like to try it at BicCamera or Yodabashi, but no real personal (successfull) experiences

Also found the Nikon service center in Shinjuku (and Ginza) but same here, no experiences reported.


----------



## larabell

I have no personal experience getting cameras repaired but if someone else on the forum does, I'm sure they'll jump in.

I've never had any luck getting anything repaired through Bic or Yodobashi unless it's something you bought from them and, even so, once you've owned it for a year they'll probably refer you to the manufacturer anyway. I did have an in-warranty repair done on an MP3 player through Bic and it took weeks because they just pass it off to the manufacturer anyway. My guess is that you're better off just taking it to a Nikon service center yourself.


----------

